# Measurements on van on ferries



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you include the length of your van with the bike rack or without it??

Some have a tick box for bike rack but are still meant to include it in the length?

Thanks


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

We have just booked with Brittany Ferries and although our van is 7 mtrs I said it was 8 to include the bike rack. On the booking you had to tick if there was a cycle rack so I did this. On the invoice I have noticed they charge an extra £5 for cycle racks. I do not know if all operators do this but once agin its down to small print I expect. 

I leave it to you if you declare the cycle rack and risk it for a fiver.

Ian


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Was looking for brittany ferries - if you added a metre onto the length it costs an extra £20. So I assumed you wouldnt include the bike rack length and just tick the bike rack box for £5 - works out cheaper.

Am I wrong?


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, it's what I'd do. Give the length of the vehicle MINUS the rack, and tick the "got a bike rack" box. No point paying twice :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*

Hi

I would give the length of the motorhome as per the motorhome brochure. I am not saying this is the right thing to do!

Russell


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

As a matter of interest, has anyone been or seen anyone else being measured ? 

Im not suggesting you deliberately undersize .. but I never include a rack.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

If they didn't give "plus rack" as a chargeable option, then the measurement should be including the rack. However, they as specifically for the VEHICLE length, NOT the length "including rack" ... so surely this is what should be specified?

I'm not suggesting for one second that anyone should try cheating the system (as I'm sure they'd use it as an excuse to charge you a huge excess fee!!), just use it as it's stated.


----------



## jacder (May 1, 2005)

*Measurement of van on ferries*

When we went to Scandinavia a couple of years age we were concerned that many ferries and toll tunnels charge by length, and prices really rocketed above 6 metres. Our van is 5.96 without bike rack so we took it off and managed without bikes. Glad we did as we were measured on one cross inlet ferry and saw others being measured either by man pacing out length ( how accurate!) or in one instance on an electronic sensor.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Like others I'm not sure if I'm being naughty or not, but I quote the vehicle length as given in its handbook, and don't mention the bike rack unless specifically asked.

I can't see that there should be a problem anyway as most bike racks are high enough for the bonnet of a following vehicle to tuck in underneath, very close to the rear of the van if the ferry loaders want to cram vehicles in that close together. In such cases the bike rack makes little, if any practical difference to the overall length.

Dunno the answer? Just food for thought!!

Cheers


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Use Eurotunnel, no length asked.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Use Eurotunnel, no length asked.


Yes indeed, 'one size fits all', good value for the big rigs. :wink:


----------



## fatbast (Dec 5, 2007)

have had problems with the isle of man steam packet: van overlength, but also overweight 8O they only measured/weighed on return leg, but would'nt let van on until it was pointed out it had twin rear wheels to spread weight out more!.... the ferry they operate from dublin/belfast to douglas can only take vehicles up tp 3 tonnes, so most m/hs are too heavy. :roll: (most 4/6 berths are around 3500kgs without water/bikes etc) a group of us trying to take 2 or 3 m/hs to tt/manx gp this year but don't know if iom steam packet can handle it :?


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Am I wrong?


No, you are Rightz :lol: :lol: :lol:

Sorry could not resist!


----------



## griffly16 (Jul 6, 2006)

I think the Eurotunnel 'no length asked' is a major failing. Last year at a very busy time (bank holiday - trains pretty much fully booked all night), we missed our booked slot, and the next two and eventually got on one 3 hours later than planned. Told this was due to other large MH's getting on before us. Surely length should be asked otherwise how on earth do they know how many vehicles they can fit on?

On our return we did complain and to be fair their quick response with a refund of the fare was a model of customer service 

Griff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Ferries*



ScotJimland said:


> As a matter of interest, has anyone been or seen anyone else being measured ?
> 
> Im not suggesting you deliberately undersize .. but I never include a rack.


I use 8.50m as my size with P&O. The website says to the "nearest 50cm."

Try to book a crossing as a 9.00m motorhome, and the price is a fair bit higher.

Russell


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Far be it from me to suggest that we should be economical with the truth, but I could easily get the length wrong by a centimetre or two :roll: :roll: 

However, I would not under estimate the height of the MH. Much more significant things could happen 8O 8O 8O 8O 

Sue


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

My new van will be 6.07m, which I calculate to be 2.76 inches over 6m.
I had been planning to quote the van as 6m for ferries-do you think I will be twigged?


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

> No, you are Rightz


very good *groan*


----------



## rutolander (May 1, 2005)

fatbast said:


> have had problems with the isle of man steam packet: van overlength, but also overweight 8O they only measured/weighed on return leg, but would'nt let van on until it was pointed out it had twin rear wheels to spread weight out more!.... the ferry they operate from dublin/belfast to douglas can only take vehicles up tp 3 tonnes, so most m/hs are too heavy. :roll: (most 4/6 berths are around 3500kgs without water/bikes etc) a group of us trying to take 2 or 3 m/hs to tt/manx gp this year but don't know if iom steam packet can handle it :?


Try booking on the Ben My Chree (IOM steam packet) I have bee using it for years with my MH and have never had any problems


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I never include our bike rack - I put the length as 6.0m (which it is, bumper to bumper) . We might not go with the bike rack  . 
But then again, we've never been measured (not even by some bloke pacing out the length :roll: )


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bognormike said:


> I never include our bike rack - I put the length as 6.0m (which it is, bumper to bumper) . We might not go with the bike rack  .
> But then again, we've never been measured (not even by some bloke pacing out the length :roll: )


Hi Mike

Suggest you compare the cost for a 6.0m M/H against that for a 5.99m one. (_I don't know if it will vary, but it's worth checking.)_

Don't forget you are dealing with a computer, and will be charged the next higher tariff even if you go 1cm over the cut-off point.

Cheers


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes, see your point, Dave, I suppose I should have put "up to 6m" !


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My last vehicle had a towbar,on one crossing,I wasn't towing but a jobs worth measured and included the tow hitch which took me into the next metre charge, which he collected on the car deck :evil: 
This ferry company is now longer in operation.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> As a matter of interest, has anyone been or seen anyone else being measured ?
> 
> Im not suggesting you deliberately undersize .. but I never include a rack.


We were measured By Norfolk Lines in Dover Jim,we had an Autotrail Arapaho at the time which was 28ft, I said it was eight mtrs,I think what gave the game away was the rapid expansion of my nose as I gave them the van details,it cost me an extra £30 for my cheek anyway.If I had pre-booked I would have just drove straight onto the ferry.


----------

